# Philadephia 76ers vs. CSKA Moscow



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

3:00 pm ESPN2


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ill finally be able to watch one of these games. i want to check out these Euro teams. im not familiar with them.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

kinda off-topic, but nobody is watching Suns Vs. Maccabi right now? Maccabi led Suns by 10 pts now (dunno if it's a live game though)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

...and Suns won 119-102. I didn't watch it cuz I don't have NBA TV, nor can I find a boxscore.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

and the haters are no where to be seen....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Watching this game I've a hard time imagining CSKA winning 5 games in the NBA. Although I've seen some Euro fans saying they'd be a playoff team. But I just don't see that level of talent or skill. The Sixers(poor NBA squad) absolutely toyed w/ them in this game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

CSKA did not look impressive at all. Their interior defense was atrocious, and it looked like Dalembert could've scored 50 on them had the Sixers so desired...


----------



## BucketDawg (Jun 30, 2006)

This just proves that in today's basketball world, if you have an off night you can get beaten badly. Moscow is still a great team, and Philly isn't as terrible as everone criticized them to be after the Barca game. But it is definitely nice to just hear the sound of crickets chirping after the Euroleague champions got handled easily. Somehow I don't forsee the bad apples trying to proclaim their Euroleague superiority for a while, this game doesn't help their argument that their league is greater.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing. None of the Int'l NBA bashers are anywhere to be found when the Euro champ gets dominated by a sub 40 win team (last season). 

Maccabi has also been smoked twice now. Perhaps those early wins by the Euro teams were flukes as the NBA squads got back in the groove of the season?


----------



## italia1232000 (Oct 6, 2006)

*I'm a racist joke poster that just wants attention*


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

BucketDawg said:


> Somehow I don't forsee the bad apples trying to proclaim their Euroleague superiority for a while, this game doesn't help their argument that their league is greater.


I haven't seen such argument. Have you?

I guess you can turn it otherway too. When Euroleague champs have an off-night they can loose to a mediocre NBA team after toying with one of the better NBA teams. If they played in the NBA I'd say they still fight for the playoff spots.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

italia1232000 said:


> ...


so why is this guy still around?


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello Kids! Guess I can't heckle now. Congratulations are in order for the NBA. :clap: :clap: :clap: 

...at least you guys get some sort of redemption from years of disappointing finishes.

First up, I was disappointed at the double loss suffered by the European clubs. Disappointed, because I do believe European basketball has surpassed the level of the NBA in terms of basketball fundamentals. This NBA Europe Live tournament was a great stage to show how far European basketball has gone. That it's now come to the point that, at any given time, you can never be sure of the outcome of a European Club vs. an NBA team....or the Olympics or FIBA Worlds against elite NBA selections.

A decade ago, a loss to a European team would've been utterly embarassing. Now that it's become such a common thing...I just love to heckle.

Don't worry, folks. There'd be more of these Le-Bronze moments to come...and I'll be :banana: and :cheers: to you.

:biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I heard Macabi is coming over to the US and playing Cleveland in the preseason, is that true? I hope for your sake DKaiser, that they win that game.


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

^^^
Yes.

Today EFES Pilzen plays against GS.


----------



## kochamkinie (Jan 23, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Amazing. None of the Int'l NBA bashers are anywhere to be found when the Euro champ gets dominated by a sub 40 win team (last season).


Yet the same Euro champ destroyed a good playoff team earlier (Clippers). Happens. Still, saying nothing is much better than making lame excuses... 



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Maccabi has also been smoked twice now. Perhaps those early wins by the Euro teams were flukes as the NBA squads got back in the groove of the season?


Perhaps. Or perhaps Sixers were just better yesterday.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I want everyone to state their predictions for the 76ers right now, so I can quote every one, I have 1 thus far, saying we'll be a lottery team. I'd love for that to happen for the sake of the franchise. But it won't happen. But I just wanna see how bad you all actually THINK we are. Watch our basketball games, then tell us if we're bad, we're not a sub-40 win team, we choked down and early in the streaches.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I want everyone to state their predictions for the 76ers right now, so I can quote every one, I have 1 thus far, saying we'll be a lottery team. I'd love for that to happen for the sake of the franchise. But it won't happen. But I just wanna see how bad you all actually THINK we are. Watch our basketball games, then tell us if we're bad, we're not a sub-40 win team, we choked down and early in the streaches.


35-40 wins sounds about right.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nuzzo said:


> ^^^
> Yes.
> 
> Today EFES Pilzen plays against GS.


GS trounced them 120-66. One of the Int'l posters mentioned in another thread they were a top-5 team in Europe...


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

Tomorrow Cavs play against Maccabi Tel Aviv


----------

